# [Conseil Achat] Ordinateur portable

## razer

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage de remplacer mon ordi portable vieillissant par un modèle plus récent.

J'ai un cahier des charges assez compliqué :

Bonne compatibilité linux bien sûr, comprenant l'accès Wifi qui me sera sans doute utile

Bonne performances graphiques et 3D, je tiens à faire tourner quelques jeux et aussi Xgl pour épater la galerie

Bonne autonomie (mon vieux laptop compaq avec une batterie neuve tient plus de 4 heures, je voudrais donc avoir au moins 3 heures pour me permettre le visionnage d'un film lors de mes transports)

Après quelques recherches, deux principales questions me turlupinent :

ATI ou NVIDIA ? 

J'imagine que la plupart ici me répondra sans hésitation Nvidia, mais les portables ainsi équipés sont beaucoup plus chers généralement que leur équivalent en radeon mobility. Or n'ayant pas essayé depuis plus de 3 ans le support ATI sous linux (j'étais trop dégouté lors de ma dernière tentative), je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il en est actuellement.

J'ai simplement pu lire par ci par là qu'il y a sans doute plus de chances de voir apparaître un driver libre ATI d'ici quques temps qu'un nvidia, même si à l'heure actuelle le support ATI n'est pas top...

J'attends donc une réponse à cette première question.

Intel ou AMD ?

D'un côté Centrino, d'un autre sempron/turion. J'avoue que je me ferais bien plaisir avec un 64bits, mais je tiens à avoir une bonne autonomie, cela passera avant la performance pure dans mes critères de choix.

Il semblerait qu'Intel soit le meilleur sur ce point, bien que n'ai pas trouvé de sources confirmant cette rumeur.

Quid du remboursement de Windows ?

95% des machines que j'ai vu sont équipés par défaut de ce truc rarement utile. Il est bien évident que je souhaite me faire rembourser la somme gâchée.

Donc la dernière question : quid des constructeurs acceptant/refusant cette requête de remboursement ? Il y a peut être un certain vécu sur ce point ici

Merci de vos réponses

----------

## billiob

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Après quelques recherches, deux principales questions me turlupinent :
> 
> ATI ou NVIDIA ? 
> ...

 

J'ai entendu dire que les puces nvidia consommaient plus, mais étaient aussi plus performantes.

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quid du remboursement de Windows ?
> 
> 95% des machines que j'ai vu sont équipés par défaut de ce truc rarement utile. Il est bien évident que je souhaite me faire rembourser la somme gâchée.
> ...

 

Tu trouveras des informations ici : http://www2.aful.org/sections/wikis/detaxe/PageAccueil

Malheureusement, je ne connais pas beaucoup de constructeurs qui jouent le jeu.[/quote]

----------

## guilc

http://www.faet.de/faet/index.php

Des PC sans windows (en option)

Demande a kernel_sensei, il en a un  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ahmah les temps ont bien changés!

Le truc qui a retenu mon attention c'est : autonomie/perfs (sans avoir les perfs pour un hard-core gamer). 

Ce qui me fait dire sans hésiter ceci :

- Ati obligé (les nvidia bouffent beaucoup plus de ressources!), et qui plus est un driver libre est en train d'être developpé (avec support 3D etc...) ce qui est loin d'être le cas pour nvidia. Qui plus est le driver propriétaire, même si il lui reste encore du chemin à faire, commence réelement à faire ce pourquoi il est fait. Les Ati étaient un mauvais choix mais c'était il y a 1an, il est temp de reconsidérer la question.  :Cool: . Perso j'ai une radeon 7500 (oui d'accord ça date un peu) sur un Dell inspiron 5100 (donc même pas un pentium M!), et bien je viens de me racheter une batterie neuve (sur aboutbatteries.com, parfait pour ceux qui ont un portable assez ancien et qui voudrait trouver une batterie) et je tiens 5h sans problème en utilisation normale (code, web et musique). J'ai l'exemple d'un ami sur un portable dernier cri pentium M avec une nvidia 7300 là, et bien il ne tiens que 3 petites heures. (même mon ancienne batterie un peu faiblarde tiens 3h30!)

- 64bits? et bien, les nouveau pentium M EMT64 dual core ça pète  :Wink:  (c'est bien 64 bits je crois non? ou c'est juste une compatibilité 64 bits? je ne sais pas.). Enfin plus généralement les pentium M sont mieux en autonomie. (quoiqu'avec les Turions, AMD a peut-être rattrappé la mise, je ne sais pas.). Ah oui au fait "Centrion" c'est juste un truc marketing hein, derrière c'est simplement un pentium M et une carte wifi integrée de base, c'est tout. 

- Pour le wifi je te conseillerais d'être prudent, Intel a sorti un nouveau chip pour remplacer ses ipw2100/ipw2200 et pour le moment ne sont pas compatible linux (mais un driver libre, comme pour les précédentes cartes, est en voie de developpement et devrait arriver sous peu)

- Pour la carte son, là encore méfiance, Sigmatel (qui equipe la plupart des portables) a sorti de nouveaux chip et il faut là encore attendre le cours de cette année 2006 pour voir arriver des drivers. Puet-être sont ils déjà developpés/integrés je ne sais pas. Il faut se renseigner plus en avant. 

- Alors maintenant pour windows... malheureusement c'est assez rare. il y a bien http://www.faet.de/ (ça c'est kernel_senseï qui pourrait t'en parler, a priori la SAV est pas génial) ou http://www.xbook-computer.com/ qui fait des offre sans windows. Mais tu sais, chez dell par exemple le prix de windows souvent ne vaut rien, ils ont des partenariats pour integrer windows de base (et que du intel aussi...bref) et en fait le windows tu le pais pas 80 euros dans le prix. Qui plus est : il y a tout à fait moyen de négocier chez Dell quand tu commandes par téléphone et de faire tomber le prix (ou en améliorant les perfs pour presque rien) de manière impréssionnante! Je te conseille d'essayer, c'est forcément par téléphone mais ça peut valoir le coup.  :Wink: 

Enfin globalement la manière sûr c'est d'avoir les specifications détaillés de la machine que tu veux acheter. Et pour chaque éléments tu regardes sur le net ce qu'il en est de la compatibilité etc... 

En esperant que ça t'aide un peu, bonne chance  :Cool: 

----------

## nykos

pour ati-nvidia... j'ai jamais testé nvidia mais j'ai une X700 mobility et l'accélération 3D marche correctement, la sortie TV j'ai du chercher un peu mais ça marche aussi

j'utilise les drivers proprio, et j'aimerai faire remarquer qu'ils sortent régulièrement une nouvelle version, donc c'est pas comme s'ils faisaient rien !

le driver libre j'ai jamais essayé...

sinon j'ai un turion et j'en suis plutôt satisfait, mais la aussi j'ai jamais testé centrino donc je peux pas trop dire

pour l'autonomie je fais 2h30 environ, mais ya p-e moyen de faire mieux en configurant un peu mieux certains trucs (si je savais lesquels je le ferai p-e  :Smile:   )

pour le wifi j'ai ça :

02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems [AirConn] INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01)

et je suis connecté en permanence en WPA (bien sur le WEP marche aussi) grâce à ndiswrapper

pour le coup de windows, moi je l'ai gentiment gardé, je suis pas un rebel  :Smile:  (faut dire que j'ai eu une bonne promo alors j'allais pas encore faire chier mon monde)

----------

## adrienleroy

juste un retour d'expérience j'utilise depuis 2 ans un ibm t42 sous linux.

Il fonctionne a merveille sous linux absoluement tous marche de la mise en veille profonde au  wifi(ipw2100) etc...

autonomie de 4h avec la batterie 9 cellules et 2h30 avec celle de 6 cellules.

sinon concernant l'acceleration opengl les pilotes proprio marchent impec, 

xgl marche aussi sans aucun problème.

sinon j'ai un pote qui a un t43 , il marche aussi nickel sous linux.

bonne recherche.

----------

## razer

Merci pour vos nombreux conseils : vous m'avez décidé de tenter l'aventure ATI, principalement pour l'autonomie et aussi car j'en ai marre du driver proprio nvidia.

Je ne suis pas pressé, je vais donc bien étudier la question

----------

## kernelsensei

 *guilc wrote:*   

> http://www.faet.de/faet/index.php
> 
> Des PC sans windows (en option)
> 
> Demande a kernel_sensei, il en a un 

 

Je tiens juste a signaler que si le matos est pas mal, le SAV, lui est médiocre ...

----------

## BuBuaBu

Concernant les centrino :  les carte wifi ipw2200, malgrès leur driver open sources,ne fonctionne pas très bien.

Et ce a cause des drivers, les dernier sont une véritable catastrophe. error firmware avant même la conection ... de pire en pire

----------

## razer

Que pensez-vous de celui là :

http://www.grosbill.com/fr/ordinateurs/ordinateur-portable/24873/ordinateur-portable-ACER-#fiche

----------

## MaKKrO

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Concernant les centrino :  les carte wifi ipw2200, malgrès leur driver open sources,ne fonctionne pas très bien.
> 
> Et ce a cause des drivers, les dernier sont une véritable catastrophe. error firmware avant même la conection ... de pire en pire

 

J ai fait 3 install gentoo sur different laptop, tous avec le chipset ipw2200.

Il ny a que sur un seul laptop ou ca a marcher tout de suite, mais par contre ca marche nikel !!!

Les autres j'ai galere comme un fou, et ca narche qd ca veut... genre avec le switch hardware, si je boot sous windows, et que je le laisse off, j'ai pas de wifi sous gentoo !!!   :Laughing: 

Bref, driver a la gomme !!!

Autrement, j'ai un Siemens Amilo AMD64 - ATI radeon 9700... il marche tres bien, je ne me sers que tres peu du graphique donc autrement dit pour moi ca rox, mais qu'est ce que ca consomme !!! Si tu veux de l'autonomie, oublie le 64bits a mon avis.

J'ai aussi un VAIO VGN-A417M, celui la il dechire le parquet... tout a toujours marcher du premier coup (ipw2200)... mais toujours pareil, pas bcp d'autonomie.

Voila...   :Wink: 

----------

## bloodaille

achète un mac alors !

okok...  merci, je connais la sortie []

sinon, crainds les processeur 64bits sur portable, je confirme c'est très gourmand en batterie

----------

## MaKKrO

 *razer wrote:*   

> Que pensez-vous de celui là :
> 
> http://www.grosbill.com/fr/ordinateurs/ordinateur-portable/24873/ordinateur-portable-ACER-#fiche

 

C'est la meme histoire, c'est du ipw2200 et c'est vriament la m*** ca va s'arranger mais bon...

C'est a peu pres le 3eme laptop du taf, je me rappelle pu precisement, mais ca doit etre un modele en dessous, et ca marche bien.

niveau autonomie, c'est ds la moyenne mais rien d'exceptionnel !

----------

## anigel

 *bloodaille wrote:*   

> achète un mac alors !

 

J'allais le proposer ! Sincèrement, je considère cette possibilité très sérieusement lorsque je devrais changer de portable. La qualité de finition des machines à la pomme a toujours été exemplaire, et avec l'utilisation des puces intel, la puissance est identique à celle de nos PC. Actuellement la gamme manque encore un peu d'épaisseur, mais cela devrait évoluer rapidement. Non, vraiment, le jour de la sortie de l'ibook intel, je crois que je vais craquer.

Pour ce qui concerne la carte graphique, je vote ATI. La consommation n'a absolument rien à voir : là où ATI fabrique des puces pour portable depuis des lustres, nvidia n'a, jusqu'à présent, qu'adapté ses modèles "de bureau" au monde nomade, sans vraiment prendre en compte les spécificités de cet univers. Résultat : en perfs 3D et qualité des pilotes, nvidia gagne. Mais quelques fps en plus et une perte de 60 à 90 minutes d'autonomie valent-ils le coup ? C'est à chacun de répondre. J'ai un compaq evo nc6000, muni d'une radeon 9600 mobility. Les perfs sont honnêtes, et je peux lancer des applis 3D sans souci. Evidemment, je ne vais pas lancer doom 3 avec tous les détails à fond (quoique... n'ai jamais essayé  :Wink: ). Mais pour une petite LAN de temps à autres, il pourrait parfaitement faire l'affaire !

Bref, si c'était pour moi : perfs 3D honnêtes, autonomie suffisante et puissance cpu correcte, alors je crois que je me pencherais sur l'avancée du support des macs modernes sous linux (qui ne fonctionnent pas sur un BIOS classique, mais sur un BIOS EFI).

Et sinon, pressé par le temps, j'opterais probablement pour un Asus de la série M6. ACER, je l'éviterais comme la peste (au labo : 4 achats de portables ACER pour 5 retours SAV, un record).

Pour références, nous avons plusieurs threads qui évoquent la même question, c'est un thème qui revient régulièrement. ici et là par exemple.

----------

## geekounet

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/

Bon ok c'est cher, mais c'est un portable de rêve  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/
> 
> Bon ok c'est cher, mais c'est un portable de rêve 

 

Faut que j'arrête d'aller sur cette page ou je vais finir par faire une bêtise !

Enfin, c'est clair que l'ibook sera peut etre plus intéressant mais ce sera surement un core solo...

Par contre, le côté bien du passage à intel, c'est qu'une fois le problème d'EFI et les quelques pilotes du matériel réglé, ça marchera bien pour Linux. Et ces portables sont quand même vraiment extra !

----------

## boozo

'alute

un site qui va bien et qui semble très pro  et y'a des prix pour toutes les bourses semble-t-il   :Wink: 

----------

## toufou

salut

bon, j'ai eu entre mes mains un ultraportable sony vaio sr21k (en vente actuellement sue ebay) et je viens de récupérer un ibook d'occase.

Question mobilité, l'ultraportable l'emporte largement (poids et autonomie de plus de 6h00 avec la batterie haute densité). Mais question finition, j'avoue que le ibook m'a bluffé. Je suis en train d'installer une gentoo dessus donc je ne peux guère parler du support linux mais tout semble fonctionner d'après ce qu'on lit sur le web. Sous osX, la gestion de la batterie est très efficace. Et, j'en ai eu entre les mains des pcs portables, mais avec le ibook tout semble efficace et robuste.

enfin, et ce fut la raison du changement pour moi (avoir la 3D), avec la carte ati, la mémoire de la carte lui est propre. Ce qui est loin d'être le cas avec tous les portables.

Sinon, si t'as plein de sous, les nouveaux ultraportable de sony ont toujours l'air aussi bien. miam miam.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

> un site qui va bien et qui semble très pro  et y'a des prix pour toutes les bourses semble-t-il  

 

J'aime bien le concept, après faudrait quand même pouvoir en tripoter un pour voir la qualité du chassis. Quelqu'un en a un de chez eux?

 *Quote:*   

> Compatibilité Linux et Windows
> 
> Chaque fois qu'un nouveau modèle est introduit dans la gamme des ordinateurs Keynux, nos ingénieurs développent des drivers spécifiques ou personnalisent le noyau Linux afin de rendre cet ordinateur compatible avec la distribution Linux Mandrake. Le travail effectué pour cette distribution est bien entendu réutilisable en partie ou en totalité pour les autres distributions Linux.

 

Je laisse les experts disserter sur la portabilité de ces modifications sur une Gentoo...

----------

## kwenspc

ça a l'air cher pour ce que c'est keynux. je trouve pas qu'ils en aient pour toutes les bourses. C'est plus cher que Dell déjà à la base et ce, sans compter qu'on peut NÉGOCIER avec Dell pour avoir de trés bon prix.

(et puis la qualité c'est autre chose que du acer ou de l'asus...)

Sinon Sony c'est bien et de bonne qualité aussi (ils ont fait un effort en plus, ça coûte moins cher maintenant).

Pour la compatibilité linux de toutes façons y a pas de secret : faut se renseigner sur chaque composant de la machine et voir sur le net ce u'il en est du support par linux.

----------

## boozo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ça a l'air cher pour ce que c'est keynux. je trouve pas qu'ils en aient pour toutes les bourses. C'est plus cher que Dell déjà à la base et ce, sans compter qu'on peut NÉGOCIER avec Dell pour avoir de trés bon prix.
> 
> (et puis la qualité c'est autre chose que du acer ou de l'asus...)

 

ben ça démarre <1000 qd même...  c'est pas Dell avec sa toute puissance (il faut comparer ce qui est comparable) mais pour une petite boite c'est pas mal je trouve d'autant plus que là, tu peux réellement te passer de la CLUF win$ et avoir ton laptop sans OS ; pour le reste c'est une affaire de goût mais j'ai trouvé leur offre suffisamment dans nos orientations pour être remarquée   :Wink: 

----------

## apocryphe

Juste pour dire que:

Nvidia sous nux ne gere tjs pas le gpu frequency scaling ( en gros ta carte va rester a fond les ballon tout le temps niveau frequence)

alors que les ATI beneficit d une option dans le xorg.conf pour reguler ca je crois

les PC tiennent dificilement 3 heures d autonomie en general !

donc c'est vrai que MAC pourait etre un exelent choix ( -15 pour 100 sur le prix si t es etudiant... c est pas negligeable) et la t a un vrai portable qui dur 4/6heures, fin leger et pas cher...

----------

## KrysNux

Une réponse évoque les core duos.

Pour le moment, seul les centrino sortent en duo... Qu'en est il du support sur gentoo ? chipset, wifi, core duo ?

J'avoue que je suis aussi tenté par un portable, et les centrino duo me tentent réellement.

Alors qu'en est il ?

----------

## kwenspc

Les centrino duo c'est juste des pentium M dual core, et en effet c'est trés bien supportés sous linux : support du pentium M (via gcc) avec du SMP classique (dans le noyau).

Pas d'inquiétude à avoir donc quand au support de  ce type de processeur.  :Smile: 

Qui plus est, il y a une technologie interne de gestion de l'energie (d'après ce qu'on m'a dit) qui permet de n'utiliser qu'un cpu si tu ne demandes pas grande chose, et d'utiliser les  cpu si tu montes en charges.

Alors ça par contre je ne sais pas si c'est supportés sous nux (sinon ça devrait l'être dans peu de temps, c'est le genre de truc qui est vite intergé à un noyau), je vais demander on verra.

----------

## razer

Merci encore pour tout ces conseils, de plus en plus je m'oriente en effet vers un Intel + ATI

Côté constructeur c'est vrai que Dell paraît vraiment bien. On a le choix dans la conf du package, et côté autonomie les batteries supplémentaires sont à un prix résonable, donc...

De plus je sais qu'ils ont un bon SAV pour avoir déjà un peu travaillé avec eux.

En ce qui concerne le double cure : je fais parti des gens qui estiment qu'il vaut mieux un bon matos d'ensemble qu'un gros proco au milieu qui brasse de l'air (et des watts). Je préfère investir dans un DD 7200 rpm ou de la mémoire video dédiée.

Mais merci quand même pour les précisions dans ce domaine

----------

## apocryphe

Par contre le gros defaut chez dell c'est la qualite de leur ecran ( A VERIFIER)... et c'est plutot un gros defaut...

enfin ca a peut etre changer et ca dfere peut etre des modele...

----------

## xaviermiller

Ca dépend des modèles : j'ai un très vieux Latitude (CPi D266XT) et ce n'est pas l'écran qui tombe en miette...

----------

## boozo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Ca dépend des modèles : j'ai un très vieux Latitude (CPi D266XT) et ce n'est pas l'écran qui tombe en miette...

 

 :Laughing:   me too ! sur mon moins antique inspiron 5100 c'est la peinture côté slot pcmcia qui cloque et desquame sévère... une horreur   :Mr. Green:    mais rien à redire sur l'écran

----------

## kwenspc

pareil, inspiron 5100

écran nickel. pas un pixel qui déconne rien. (il a 2 ans et demi hein!)

la peinture ne clocke pas mais il y a bien sur des petites rayres sur le capot etc... normal vu l'utilisation que j'en ai (je suis déjà allé sur un gros chantier naval avec...)

la batterie tient trés bien, celle d'origine tient presque 3h après 2 ans et demi d'utilisation. au dabut je tenais presque 5h.

Je m'en suis acheté un nouvelle qui tiens de nouveau presque 5h alors même que j'ai upgradé mon pc : changé le dd (le 4200rpm c t trop lent) , mis une ipw2200 il y a déjà un bout de temps, et changé la ram (je suis passé à 1Go)/

Bref, jusqu'à maintenant : que du bonheur.

Je le répète encore une fois  :Wink:   : en passant la commande chez Dell par téléphone il y a tout à fait moyen de négocier fortement le prix et d'avoir une trés bonne machine pour un prix raisonnable!

----------

## NoZ

Encore faut-il savoir négocier.

Personnellement, je suis complètement pour le pentium-m et ses successeurs,

je suis même allé jusqu'à mettre un p-m 770 (2.13ghz) dans ma tour fixe...

Pour le moment, elle tourne encore sous windows, mais j'ai bon espoir de la

passer sous Gentoo durant mes prochaines vacances...

Ce qui est assez drôle d'ailleurs, c'est que le p-m non overclocké compile plus

vite que la plupart des p4 sur lesquels j'ai pu bosser... donc un must pour la

gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Sinon, j'ai eu deux laptops, j'peux donc témoigner sur les marques :

- Acer : Bon matos à l'intérieur, mais l'écran était pas fantastique, et 

le wifi se casse très très vite, et ce sur quasiment tous les acers dont j'ai

entendu parler (visiblement ouvrir et fermer le laptop détruirait quelque

chose.)

- Dell : J'ai un Inspiron 9100 qu'on m'a donné, et qui était très très haut

de gamme quand il a été acheté... l'écran a une résolution impressionnante

(1920x1200), mais il manque beaucoup d'éclat... Mon patron en a un

plus récent 17", et l'écran est toujours aussi terne... C'est très dommage.

Enfin bref... C'est vrai que le iBookPro est magnifique... En plus y a du intel

dedans... Ca donne envie de passer chez Mac  :Smile: 

----------

## zigz4g

Salut.

Je voudrais completer ce post avec une autre marque pour avoir les meme avis que pour le support suivant :

- Bonne carte graphique (ATI X1600 c'est bien ? ou geforce 7300 ?)

 -- Pour l'ati, le driver proprio est-il simple d'emploi ?

    rapide (point de vue acceleration 3D) ?

    peut-on faire du Xgl par exemple ?

- Intel Duo ca a l'air bien sympa et si j'ai bien compris c'est bien supporter par linux.

- Une autonomie de plus de 3H me parrait bien.

- wifi + bluetooth

- 1Go de ram

- DD de 100Go min.

J'ai donc chercher et je viens de trouver dans +/- mes prix ce portable : Asus A7J a la fnac. Voir ici Asus A7JC-R001H

Je le trouve pas mal avec son ecran 17''.  Il correspond presque a un IBookPro de mac. Il a meme sa webcam. Par contre est-ce que quelqu'un a deja eut ce portable sous linux ? Du style, peut on utiliser la webcam ? Pour la ati x1600 a l'air pas mal et le prix aussi. Surtout avec  les 6% de la fnac qui donne le meme prix que l'acer sans les 6%.

Pour le mac Intel, il est tres bien, beau, puissant mais la gentoo tourne bien la dessus ou est-ce encore trop prematurer de le prendre. Le budget etant encore trop haut pour moi. Surtout la version 2GHz. Quelqu'un a parler d'une offre etudiant ou autre, comment l'obtenir ???

Merci pour vos reponses sur le Asus. Petit detail en plus, je crois que Asus propose une garantie de 2 ans sur le materiel et 1 an sur l'ecran, quelqu'un peut confirmer ???

Encore merci pour votre aide.

----------

